# Goat has UC



## KermitWC (May 28, 2012)

I have a 5 month old goat with UC. I brought him to the vets today and she catheterized his penis and did retrograde flushing. He
is still not urinating though. What else can I do? I do not want to lose him.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 28, 2012)

I have no clue...have not had this problem, but if I do...would like to know what to do about it...hopefully someone with experience will answer you soon.

Hope he gets better soon!!!!


----------



## elevan (May 28, 2012)

Urinary Calculi Information (Thread)
Urinary Calculi - An intense treatment thread (Thread)


Beyond what you read in those 2 threads - I would be calling the vet back.


----------



## KermitWC (May 28, 2012)

I am bringing him back in the morning. Right now I am going to give him some Banamine.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 28, 2012)

Wow...great information here...thanks Em!  

Hope he'll be okay Kerm!!!


----------

